# Java Development Kit Documentation 5.0 mit eclipse



## klaus# (6. Mai 2006)

hallo

hab heute gesehen dass man mit eclipse wenn man zb auf System.out.println auf "System" mit Strg clickt sich anschauen kann wie System implementiert ist

nun wollte ich das bei mir machen geht aber leider nicht

hab mit überlegt dass es vielleicht mit der J2SE(TM) Development Kit Documentation 5.0 geht hab sie auch runtergeladen und hab docs ins verzeichnis C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06 entpackt aber leider geht es immer noch nicht

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

danke


----------



## byte (6. Mai 2006)

Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Thread:



			
				0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Haste denn überhaupt eine Java-SDK (bzw. JDK) von Sun installiert?
> Falls ja, liegt im Installationspfad eine Datei namens SRC.ZIP.
> Falls nein, tu das: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp bzw. http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21584


----------



## kaus# (6. Mai 2006)

danke


----------



## klaus# (8. Mai 2006)

kann mir vielleicht nochmal jemand erklären wie ich das hinbekomme das er mit Schift + F2 die dokumentation aufruft die ich aufm rechner habe anstatt die im netz krieg das auch nicht mit dem zitat oben drüber hin


----------



## SamHotte (9. Mai 2006)

In den Projekteigenschaften (ja, muss man dummerweise für jedes Projekt einzeln einstellen) auf "Javadoc-Position", dort dann das Verzeichnis, indem deine 'index.html' liegt, eintragen.
Edit: Ups, falsch - sorry, das war der Pfad zu den eigenen javadocs. Bitte ignorieren!!
Edit2: tja, ich steh' leider genauso auf dem Schlauch - hab es so gemacht wie oben beschrieben, aber es gibt nur Fehlermeldungen.

Edit3: jetzt funzt es bei mir - ich hatte noch 'nen Verweis zu einer falschen JRE in den Projekteigenschaften. Schau mal, ob es in dem Dialog bei dir eine Fehlermeldung gibt.


----------

